# Time for new shoes!



## martygreene (Aug 18, 2005)

Thoughts? Opinions? Love or Hatred? Mind, I have an 'old timey' fashion to me.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 18, 2005)

Ohh, I love the two pairs on the right.  I especially like the bottom right pair.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 18, 2005)

I think I'm leaning towards the three pairs on the left... not sure though. They are all really expensive, at least to me.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 19, 2005)

Well the nice thing about the ones on the left is that they can all be polished if needed.  I am forever scuffing the heck out of my shoes, so that would be a selling point for me.  How $$ are they?


----------



## martygreene (Aug 19, 2005)

None of them are less than I believe $120


----------



## dreams (Aug 19, 2005)

I love the ones with the buckle on the top right...


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 19, 2005)

LOVE the 2nd one on the left!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shawna (Aug 19, 2005)

If you are going to get lots of wear out of them and they are comfy, it's worth it to spend the extra $ on shoes.  After all, if your feet hurt, the rest of you tends to hurt too.  My grandpa was really into reflexology, and I think he was right.  I know when I wear my cheap crappy shoes to work, I ache so much the next day.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 19, 2005)

I love MARY JANES!!!   I say go for the Mary Janes!!! Adorable!


----------



## Chelsea (Aug 19, 2005)

#3. i like those styles


----------



## CaliKris (Aug 19, 2005)

The very first one is really cute!


----------



## martygreene (Aug 20, 2005)

I think I'm definately going to get a pair of the heeled oxford style shoes like the three on the left first- as I do have two pairs of good standard heels right now (although one could do with a re-soleing soon). The question is... which ones? I'm leaning towards the middle one since it's the plainest, and thus would be the most versatile, but it's also the most expensive of the entire set.

Hrm.


----------



## Shawna (Aug 20, 2005)

I always manage to find the most $ of items in a group, but I second the left pair in the middle.  You'd get the most wear out of those because they are just classic.  Let us know what you decide.


----------

